# Cwc G10 ? Mwc G10



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Excuse my ignorance but what is the difference between a CWC and an MWC G10

I have been browsing on the dreaded E Bay ( You've bought what BAY!!!!) and seen some MWC G10's and I am tempted.

Geoff


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I beleive that CWC are genuine issue watches where MWC are just copies.


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Roy said:


> I beleive that CWC are genuine issue watches where MWC are just copies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Roy

Choice is genuine or copy (Fake)

Geoff


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have wondered about MWC myself, a number of sites seem to sell them eg a quartz copy of the CWC divers watch for Â£150,on one E`Bay site "buy it now" for Â£59.99 the spec even sounds like CWC.All the ads imply they are as used by the British Military they seem to be taken word for word from the official MWC web site.The site also mentions a W10 for Â£69 again implying that it is official issue,they do warn people to beware of fakes







I remember the MWC W10 being mentioned in "Military Timepieces" by Z.M.Wesolowski as being available to armed forces in Germany circa 1989 but that it was "basically a "throw-away" watch,with a 1 jewel pin-pallet movement."







Not worth even Â£69 IMHO.Anyway just out of interest does any one have any experience on the actual quality of MWC?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I seem to remember someone posting a MWC on here and it had a much inferior movement, I may be wrong of course. I understand it that they are not issue at all. I'll see if I can find the previous thread.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I seem to remember someone posting a MWC on here and it had a much inferior movement, I may be wrong of course. I understand it that they are not issue at all. I'll see if I can find the previous thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul I have been somewhat dubious thinking if they were any good members of the forum would have mentioned them


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

just found another one the Pro-Tex G10 Â£59.95 new,at least it says its a copy. I`d rather buy the original


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mike was member I remember.

CLICK HERE and page 3 for the movement shot (oh dear)!


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Yes I had one a few years ago and it is a fake. It looks like a G10 but the case shape and bezel design is slightly different and the movement is very cheap looking quite unlike that found in the genuine G10.Steer well clear of this overpriced rubbish and buy the real thing.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Mike was member I remember.
> 
> CLICK HERE and page 3 for the movement shot (oh dear)!
> 
> ...


thanks Paul as you say oh dear







yep I`ll keep waiting for that box of real G10`s to be opened and sorted


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Mike was member I remember.


Hi,

My name is Michael...........(deep breath)...............Yes I do own a MWC









In my defence I did buy it early in my collecting addiction









In fairness it still tells the time well despite getting worn on all the sh***y jobs, where it's likely get bashed,scraped,soaked and generaly abused.

Here it is with my other "beater" which looses five minuets a week







unlike the MWC. (but I know which one I prefer)

MIKE..


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

MWC = JUNK

Functional certainly.

An aluminium cased copy of the stainless steel original. Don't dother friend.

It looks ok from a distance though


----------

